# Martyrium sucht! - Festung der Stürme



## AikMartyrium (3. Februar 2007)

Grundinfos:

      Wir sind:
      - ca. 40 WoW Begeisterte
      - auf Seiten der Allianz
      - die PvE und PvP machen wollen

      Wir wollen:
      - gemeinsam und gemütlich nach oben leveln
      - die neuen Instanzen raiden
      - die neuen Inhalte genießen
      - eine neue spaßorientierte Gilde bilden

      Wir suchen:
      - begeisterte WoW Spieler
      - die auch ein RealLife haben



Momentane Memberanzahl: ~40

Wir suchen:
- Hexer
- Jäger
- Schurken
- Dudus
- Krieger

Genaue Information:

Die Gründer sind eine Handvoll Studenten die gemeinsam bei Release begonnen haben aber zuletzt alle in anderen Gilden bzw. auf anderen Realms gelandet sind. Wir alle haben bereits Raidluft schnuppern dürfen. Einige konnten bis in die Tiefen von Naxxramas vordringen und alle anderen konnten zumindest das Ungeziefer in den Ruinen von Ahn Qiraj bekämpfen. Unabhängig voneinander haben wir alle zur gleichen Zeit dem typischen Raid-Gilden-Leben abgesagt und uns wieder aufs Real Life konzentriert. Doch zum Release von TBC haben wir hier auf diesem Realm "Martyrium" gegründet.

Wir suchen Spieler, die wie wir, nicht jeden Tag raiden wollen, aber trotzdem die 25er Instanzen sehen möchten. Ob Neuling oder altgedienter WoW Veteran ist uns egal. Wichtig sind ein gepflegter Umgangston, ein Mindestalter von 18, und zumindest Level 20. (Beim Alter werden auch Ausnahmen gemacht)

TS Server sowie Homepage und Forum sind vorhanden.
Bei uns habt ihr die Chance euer bisheriges WoW Leben zu vergessen, von vorn anzufangen, und Teil einer neuen Gilde zu werden, bei der Spaß und eine gemütliche Atmosphäre im Vordergrund stehen.

Nehmt sie wahr!

Folgende Infos sollte deine Bewerbung beinhalten:
- Name, Alter, Wohnort, Beruf, TS + Mirko vorhanden?
- Geplanter Ingame Name, Bisherige WoW Erfahrung, Ziele in WoW



Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald ingame,
Sinured


----------



## dimelton (3. Februar 2007)

dudus wirst du keine finden. es gibt nämlich keine.
wenn dann sind es druiden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domination (16. Juli 2007)

Hi, ich wär dabei, bin 20, mein hexer is atm noch lvl15 aber wird ca zum we mindestens 20 sein, ich habe im moment eine Gilde, die aber irgendwie nur aus 12-14 jährigen besteht was mich schon stört.

wen sollte ich da anwhispern?

also ich zocke schon relativ viel, aber grade am we reicht eine kühle flasche bier und gutes wetter allemal aus, um mich vom pc wegzuholen.. 

und ich spreche hochdeutsch, was ja auch nicht in jedem fall gegeben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

